# BBQ Beans From Scratch (A Picture Story)



## solaryellow (May 24, 2012)

I am not going to give it away, but this is our smoked bbq beans recipe that starts with dry beans. After a few hours of smoke they are perfect. This is 40 lbs worth for the vintage BMW show we are vending at this weekend. Enjoy the picture story!































































After a good 5 hours of hickory smoke they end up being just incredible.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 24, 2012)

Joel they look pretty awesome. Hard to find a good scratch recipe. My MIL was from Boston and she passed never telling me her recipe...Good luck this year with all the Events...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 24, 2012)

Lookin' good! :cool:
I love me some BBQ beans!



~Martin


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2012)

Looks good and I'm sure they will be enjoyed by many


----------



## boykjo (Jun 30, 2012)

Missed this one Joel... Your beans are the best.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 and your cute too......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 30, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Missed this one Joel... Your beans are the best.........Thumbs Up  and your cute too......:rotflmao:




X2


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2012)

Joe Im not sure about the cute part. Might want to get those eyes checked


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Joe and Keith!

Don't be a hater Brian. :D

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dougmays (Jul 3, 2012)

looks awesome!

do you boil the beans to soften them first or does the soak take care of that?


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 3, 2012)

dougmays said:


> looks awesome!
> 
> do you boil the beans to soften them first or does the soak take care of that?



I boil them first doug.


----------

